# 300g L Shaped Tank,FINISHED-PICS!!



## skng2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

I finally have finished my Build!!!! After lots of info from a lot of people here and lots of late nights and man hours here is the final product, hope everyone enjoys it!!

1.> The Beginning









2.>Added Some Moasic Tile and Paint







[/IMG]

3.> After the paint and tile I went in and took out the big built in overflow boxes that were some old school way for the previous owner to filter from within as there is no holes drilled in the tank.







[/IMG]

4.> I then bought a wet/dry filter system which is about 4'long and 18" wide with a hang-on dual overflow.







[/IMG]

I know it's hard to see but I used 3/4" clear tubing from my pump that I used a T and split the tubing to go up each side,connected it to some PVC pieces and then connect Loctite PVC to bend in the returns int the tank . .









After buying the filter system and doing a bunch of different research I decided it was time to buy some lights, I didn't take pictures of the lights sorry but I have 2-48" T5 systems with three white and three blue in each along with 10 LED's and built in timers and fans . . bought them on Ebay and they are great!!

I then bought some live sand and deided to go with dry rock that I bought from dryrockusa.com who was local so I picked it up but here is the rock and then my mock setup , Its around 450lbs or so , ,







[/IMG]

I then put the sand in and started laying the rock
5.>







[/IMG]









Here is what it looked like after we finished with the rock and sand but no water!







[/IMG]

Filled it afterwards using microfiltered seawater delivered from a local company I then set the lights up and here is the finished product!!!!!















[/IMG]









One day later water is crystal clear and all levels are absolutly perfect . . 

I bought a few of these little guys to test out the new tank







[/IMG]

*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

awesome.You reap what you sough.Great looking tank.


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it a thread showing you building your awesome l-shaped tank. Wow...love it!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Few questions if I may.
Was your tank cycled before coral or fish?
You just used Live Sand and filtered Ocean Water, neither of which carry enough bacteria to cycle a tank that fast.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion. I love the interior setup but think those tiles detract from the tank.


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Your tank is gorgeous. Once cycled you'll have some mega happy fish.


----------



## mrscrystal23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous and im Jealous LOL


----------



## skng2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Few questions if I may.
> Was your tank cycled before coral or fish?
> You just used Live Sand and filtered Ocean Water, neither of which carry enough bacteria to cycle a tank that fast.


There is no coral in the tank as I do not think I am ready for that, I am going to stay with an all fish tank. The coral you see is a old dried out coral piece now like rock and with the LEDs the picture made it look live.

I was told that the cycle can take place in as little as 24 hours, both from the LFS and the water guy and from a few people in the forum , , , been checking every 8 hours or so and everything is still good.


----------



## skng2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

gar1948 said:


> This is just my personal opinion. I love the interior setup but think those tiles detract from the tank.


Tthe tank and setup was my idea , wife decorated , LOL!! But the tank is so big and bright you really don't get distracted..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

probably won't cycle that quick, but the load you put in tank should not cause trouble(3 or 4 1inch fish in 300 g).Be patient with cycle and stocking ,just you were during build.Wicked! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## skng2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> probably won't cycle that quick, but the load you put in tank should not cause trouble(3 or 4 1inch fish in 300 g).Be patient with cycle and stocking ,just you were during build.Wicked! Good luck and enjoy!


Thanks! Im going to let the 4 clowns stay in and cycle for about 2-3 weeks before adding anything else . . .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent! Enjoy!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Excellent! Enjoy!


And your fine with Fish being in a tank with Ammonia readings?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

4 small fish in 300g?Yea. I've cycled both with fish and fishless.Back in the day along with lack of equipment and accurate info people cycled with fish.Done properly fish don't have to die.I think 4 clowns in 300g is not unreasonable.I don't think the tank will cycle in 8hrs or 8 days, but if only those fish are in tank and wc are made when necessary I think it should be fine. I'd do it with out great concern. Who told him 8 hrs?(From forum{this one?})I'd even suggest ditching 1/2 those bio balls now!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No clue where or what Forum he got his info from.
But, I would not use fish for cycling a tank, Ammonia is the most dangerous thing for a fish.
Ammonia Toxicity


----------



## skng2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ammonia levels are reading perfect, What I meant about 8 hours is that I have been checking the levels every 8 hours to see if there has been any changes didn't mean to say the tank will cycle in 8 hours!

Also will not be adding anything else for at least 2 weeks so hopefully by then it will be cycled!!!

The fish seem to be striving and exploring the tank . . .hopefully everything works out just fine, I don't see why the water guy and the LFS and the person I hired to come by to do the maintenance on the tank would steer me wrong??

Anyways I love and appreciate all the feedback and info! As I only want to become more knowledgeable about the hobby!


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool build!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking tank. I like the extra work you've done to accent it. Not a big fan of your rock formations, but only because they lack a natural look to them in the way they are arranged. Looks a tad forced. But, get some color and fish in there and you may not notice.

Unless SW tanks cycle faster than FW, you will not be done with any cycle in 2wks. I would be surprised if you ever get any ammonia readings at all with that size tank and so little fish. A FW tank would take about 6wks to cycle.


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

holy **** that is awesome.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats one of the most pretty aquariums I have ever seen. Awesome mate.


----------



## Aquapparel (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful tank! Love the design.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks awesome.

Any updates?


----------



## Majorrush (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice tank. I am new here and that is awesome. I cannot help seeing that in some pics it is on carpet and then finnally on tile. I also see what looks like slides under the stand to slide it around. How could that even be possible with or without water? Just wondering, Cause I would like to move mine about 3 inches from the wall to add a bigger protein skimmer but I know it is out of the question. I could just see it cracking now. YIKES!
Dave


----------

